# Is wool the best material for ski socks?



## New Daddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Wool is way better than cotton in "breathing" and keeing the feet dry.
Is wool then the best material for ski socks?
Or are there some other state-of-the-art, synthetic materials that are even better for the job?


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 22, 2009)

UM NO! I use Euro Socks. They do not have wool in them at all. When wool gets even moist, it starts to itch.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 22, 2009)

I love wool socks but I also do not like thin socks as a lot of skiers do. In my tele boots the toe box isn't as tight and thick socks do not cut off circulation as they would in downhill boots. Never had an issue with the itchy aspect of wool.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 22, 2009)

I use custom stitched Sham-Wow's.  Made in Germany, and you know Germans make good stuff.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I use custom stitched Sham-Wow's.  Made in Germany, and you know Germans make good stuff.



Do you have one of those headsets as well?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I use custom stitched Sham-Wow's.  Made in Germany, and you know Germans make good stuff.



I do as well..my feet sweat a pint per hour skiing the steeps of Blue mountain..


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I do as well..my feet sweat a pint per hour skiing the steeps of Blue mountain..


What do you use at JHole?


----------



## Bumpsis (Jan 22, 2009)

I have yet to find a fabric better than wool, for socks that is. I've had some itchy wool socks in the past, but now there is plenty of brands out there that make really nice wool stuff. I'm very happy with Smartwool.


----------



## New Daddy (Jan 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I do as well..my feet sweat a pint per hour skiing the steeps of Blue mountain..



Where did you get them?
Do they work as well as it's claimed in commercials?


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jan 22, 2009)

Wool's the way to go.  If you have super sensitive skin, try a poly or silk liner sock underneath.  I use wool in my work boots as well.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 22, 2009)

I use Smartwool ski ultra light.  The sock is a wool/nylon blend.  It doesn't chaffe.  It wicks moisture away from my foot into the ski boot liner reasonably well.  I use the old Head/San Marco silicon injection liner system so I have a very snug fit and had them shot with this particular sock so I can't go any thicker.

I have a few friends who ski in bare feet.


----------



## hardline (Jan 22, 2009)

i use cheep silk socks. my feet and hands dont get cold. even at -20 i am still just wearing shells for gloves. man up bitches:flame:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 22, 2009)

I have 6 pairs of smartwool.  Don't think I'll find anything better.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 22, 2009)

New Daddy said:


> Where did you get them?
> Do they work as well as it's claimed in commercials?



See this thread: http://forums.alpinezone.com/46740-shamwow-versus-snuggie-2.html

or this one: http://forums.alpinezone.com/46726-shamwow.html


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I use custom stitched Sham-Wow's.  Made in Germany, and you know Germans make good stuff.



Do you use the thick yellow ones or the thin blue ones.  I use the thin blue ones they're a little less absorbent but they're thinner so my feet are more comfortable.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 22, 2009)

Smart wool or Icebreaker Ultralight socks for me.

Absolutely stay away from cotton! Wool is a little pricey unless you find a deal, so a thin polly sock would be fine too.


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 23, 2009)

I'll put in a plug here for Darn Tough socks out of VT...got a comp pair before the season and they've taken over as my new faves.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 23, 2009)

BeanoNYC said:


> I have 6 pairs of smartwool.  Don't think I'll find anything better.



Ditto on the Smartwool socks. I love em'


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Jan 23, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I use custom stitched Sham-Wow's.  Made in Germany, and you know Germans make good stuff.



At the end of the day, wear them without shoes at the bar and soak up all the spills. You'd probably be able to wring a gallon of PBR out of them when you got home.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Jan 23, 2009)

I have both SmartWool and Merino wool ski socks. Both are thin, warm, and non-itchy. They come up pretty often on TramDock  for about $6 a pair.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 23, 2009)

dropKickMurphy said:


> At the end of the day, wear them without shoes at the bar and soak up all the spills. You'd probably be able to wring a gallon of PBR out of them when you got home.



And it may improve the taste.


----------



## bobbutts (Jan 23, 2009)

Smart Wool! :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2009)

Another vote for Smartwool, ultralights to be exact.  I've never had an itchiness problem.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 23, 2009)

rootdkj said:


> i use custom stitched sham-wow's.  Made in germany, and you know germans make good stuff.




lol!!!!!

Not just for the house, the boat or the RV anymore!


----------



## dawn-ski (Jan 24, 2009)

euro sock ski elite,a compression ski sock....excellent for those who've suffered leg injuries and may swell....


----------

